# Betta Keychain



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Hi I just made this keychain zipper pull using Shrinky Dink plastic.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

aww thats adorable. well made too


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I love it!! It's adorable


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

It's super cute! What's shrinky dink plastic? Looks like a superb medium for this kind of stuff!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

That's really nice! I will admit, by the title of this thread, I expected to make a rant post like you put a real betta into a keychain LOL!


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

If you can think it you can shrink it!!!
Think it up, color it in, cut it out, and pop it in.
Let the shrinky dink shrink and the fun begin!!!

Or something like that

@Fighter - Shrinkydink is like a transparent sheet of plastic that you draw on, then you cut it out and put it in an oven. The heat causes the plastic to contract and harden into whatever you want. In this case it became a zipper pull.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ooooooh! That sounds like fun!  
Somebody send me some, I want!


----------



## nunuchan (Nov 6, 2010)

Adorable!!!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

So cool!


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Shimizoki was right on the money
Shrinky Dinks are sheets to plastic that you can color on and then put in the oven to shrink to 1/3rd the original size. I have tried printing straight on the plastic but it tends to run So I am back to old school colored pencil.
I took a picture of Blizzard then traced it onto the Shrinky Dink plastic. Then I filled in the color and punched a hole and finally put it in the oven @ 350os for 2 min. 
If anyone wants one I will make you one for 5$ including shipping. Just post a picture that you like.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! I want the Shrinky Dink stuff more than anything else :3.. It looks like so much fun! I want to try it  Too bad I wont find it here ...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*squeals* I didn't even know they still made Shrinky Dink plastic! What a totally cool way to use it, too. Great job, pinksnowme!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

has been seen on here ACTAUL FISH IN KEYCHAIN:
kingfisher and turtles:
http://www.geekologie.com/2011/04/not_april_fools_bagged_keychai.php


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh . . . my . . . That just makes me want to sob. Sadly (and I say this as an Asian) some Asian vendors don't value animal life AT ALL.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

I recently saw a thread on a horse forum a group of 12 men and boys forced (hitting hands and sticks, and spooking) FORCED a young horse and his trap (light cart) into a lake (?) and the trap weight behind him caused him to drown, one bystander attempted to help the horse but was knocked unconsious by the scared horse and then they tried to do the same thing to two other horses things like this rather upset me link removed


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sounds like these gypsies did it just for the "fun" of it! I would not cry if someone decided to weight these people down and drown _them_. Ergh. Ooooohkay, definitely moving on to happier topic.


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Hey that is sad Sakura8.. 
I was just trying to post some betta craft *not* get into an abuse debate. 
I love my fish and animal friends and I have alot of fun making things for them


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I know.  Sorry, we got carried away.  *bows in apology* Of course I don't mean those things, I always say them in the heat of the moment (kinda like I threaten to declaw my cats when they claw me but ten years later, all of my cats still have their claws and I look like I ran through a rose bush). Any loss of life, human or animal is to be mourned by someone. But your keychains really are awesome.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

> Lol! I want the Shrinky Dink stuff more than anything else :3.. It looks like so much fun! I want to try it  Too bad I wont find it here ...


Hey you guys can make HOMEMADE shrinkydink!!! So fighter, you can have some  
http://www.ehow.com/way_5431670_homemade-shrinky-dinks.html

and the #6 contaner is like what you bur salads at a deli bar in : http://www.webstaurantstore.com/6-x...ear-hinged-lid-plastic-container-125-pack.jpg


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ooooh! Thank you! thank you! thank you!!!


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

your welcome


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Great post Uglymuffin and thanks for the craft link!


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you, and your welcome


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm just waiting for my dad to finish his "cranberry orange" cookies (blech) so I can use the box


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Finished!! So the craft works!!  I added a lanyard for "added decor" Unforchantly I accidently hole puched the "keychain" hole to close to the edge, and it broke


----------

